# Can i still get my 'fake' period on the pill and still be pregnant?



## squidula

Since last friday, my body has started to feel differen, and i've been putting it down to hormones. My once severe anxiety has ceased, ive started having frequent headaches, slight dizziness and fatigue, mild nausea, heavy breasts, tingly feelings in my stomach (like butterflies), and an overall 'pregnant feeling'. I was on a two week antiobiotics course while on the pill and was still having sex. My 'period' has been different and very light this time, could i be pregnant still?


----------



## poko28

SInce your period has been light and there is a chance because you took antibiotics that the pill didnt work, you could be pregnant.

JUst take a test and see. It's really the only way.

I hope you get the result that you want. :)

xox


----------



## squidula

Are the symptons i've been having normal early signs of pregnancy?


----------



## mz_jackie86

You should take a test or go doctors as thats the only way to no for sure, everyone has different symptoms and some people dont even have any!

Hope u find out soon! x


----------



## aSh_x0x

well antibitiotics definately cancel out the 'working' pill..so there is a possibility your pregnant. Sometimes though the symptoms you get whilst pregnant are the same you get when your due for a period or the pill can cause these symptoms...the only way to really no is to take a test. Good Luck


----------



## BumbleBump

I fell pg with my first while on antibiotics and the pill... I've never had any bleeding in either of my pregnancies, but read a lot about other ladies who have had implantation bleeding.

On the other hand, I wouldn't worry too much about all the symptoms if being pg is on your mind - there's been a few times when I've been convinced I was having symptoms but it was all in my head  I also read recently that the pill can sometimes give false pregnancy symptoms due to the way it works. The only way to tell for sure is to take a test hun.

:hugs:


----------



## Genna

take a test, or have a blood test/urine test done at the doctors. Like the other ladies have said, that is the only way to know if you are indeed pregnant.

Good luck.


----------

